# 37 weeks & pink discharge? (tmi)



## kaylamariee

Hey ladies:flower:
So, I am 37 weeks tomorrow.. 
Last night OH and I 'fooled around', we didn't DTD but he fingered me (to much information, sorry!:blush:) and I gave him oral.. 
So after that we went for a walk with the dog and we got back and I went to the bathroom.. When I wiped it was pink?
Not really discharge, just on the toilet paper.. then this morning I had my regular discharge but it was tinted pink:shrug:
Was just wondering if anyone knows if this is the beginning of my mucus plug or just from fooling around or maybe bloody show?
It's not in my urine or anything, just when I wipe and a little on my panties:wacko:

Any advice would be appreciated:winkwink:


----------



## jozylynn896

Was it like booger-y? It could be mucus plug? Good luck, tell your doc just to be safe. You could even call the hospital and ask what it could be. :)


----------



## thecurlymama

Yup! What Jozlynn said.. Also might be from the foolin' around- we're pretty swollen in there at this point, and sometimes that sort of action on the inside will cause little blood vessels to pop. Wouldn't hurt to talk to your doc or midwife though! :)


----------



## ClairAye

It's best to phone to see as it could easily be from either :)


----------



## teenmommy15

after me and OH had sex i lost part of my mucus plug and kept losing it for about it a week or 2 after so im sure its just your bloody show nothing to worry about and sometimes when you have your bloody show or lose your mucus plug this late in your pregnancy it means your baby girl could be just around the corner and its normal to have a little blood or be sore after sex because my doctor says its normal and she says after all my vaginal exams dont be freaked out if you have some blood as long as its not bright red and there not alot!


----------



## kaylamariee

Thanks bethany :)
After that day no more pink discharge!? Ugh.. I wish something would happen already!
I just want her out, haha. 
Daddy and I want to meet our princess<3


----------



## teenmommy15

i so know what you mean! she was giving me really strong frequent contractions for a couple of days and they were only braxton hicks but they were really strong and frequent so i thought yay any day now and they stopped 2 days ago :( so im like no more baby for me i thought she was so ready to come i was so excited. Me and her daddy just want to hold her already <3


----------



## jozylynn896

I wanted Noah out too, now I wish I had one peaceful quite day! Lol jkjk. I love my noah and wouldn't trade him. Just don't rush it, enjoy it!


----------



## ClairAye

Best they keep on cooking :)
Enjoy the peace and quiet while you can :haha: Not long to go now girls! :flower:


----------

